# Hotelsuche für 3 Tagestour Karlsruhe/ Basel



## Dandee (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

meine Freundin und ich werden jetzt im September eine Radtour von Karlsruhe nach Basel unternehmen. Die Route steht eigentlich schon, jedoch noch nicht die Unterbringung. 
Ich suche Bike- freundliche Hotels in folgenden Städten:

Strasbourg
Freiburg 
Basel

es sollte nach möglichkeit nicht allzu teuer sein. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen gesammelt....? ich wäre froh über jeden Tipp.

Danke schonmal 

Daniel


----------



## Anniunterwegs (28. August 2012)

In Basel kann ich das Hotel Balegra empfehlen. Es ist ein familiär geführtes Hotel, ruhig gelegen in einem Außenbezirk und hat ein klasse Frühstücksbuffet. Hatte es damals über TUI Städtereisen gebucht, vielleicht hat es auch eine eigene Webseite (konnte sie leider nicht finden). Bezüglich Strasbourg und Freiburg kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen....
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

